# nds-card.com



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 28, 2015)

I've decided to purchase the R4i Gold 3DS flashcart from NDS-Card as it's the website GBATemp is advertising, so surely I trust it to be reliable enough. It's been already paid for but just in case I sent them an email, too, regarding the other to make sure everything's in order.

Honestly, I don't really like how they work without Paypal. It just feels so inadequate. :-/

EDIT: Just received an email from them.



> Hello my friend,
> 
> Thank you very much for
> placing an order.
> ...


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 28, 2015)

Then you are fine, if they replied so quickly, you shouldn't have any problem.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 28, 2015)

Hopefully that's the case but I still don't trust these companies as they've been banned from Paypal or have to use a non-secure method if something goes wrong.


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 28, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I still don't trust these companies as they've been banned from Paypal


I think PayPal doesn't want anything to do with emulators, flash cards, etc. So it's not really the fault of the seller. Correct me if I'm wrong please.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 28, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> I think PayPal doesn't want anything to do with emulators, flash cards, etc. So it's not really the fault of the seller. Correct me if I'm wrong please.


That's not my problem. If they had a shop running on eBay to cover up for it it'd perhaps be fine cause I've bought from Chinese sellers and their Paypal titles were completely different.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 28, 2015)

They are legit but be prepared to wait 5ever for the item to come or for it to "go missing".


----------



## AngelGamer (Sep 21, 2015)

I just ordered a R4i Gold from them and they accept paypal . we will wait to see what happens .


----------



## AngelGamer (Oct 2, 2015)

Got it in 10 days . looks legit, still waiting to test. R4i gold 3ds. Using it on Nds Dsi V.1.4.5U


----------



## Seriel (Oct 16, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> They are legit but be prepared to wait 5ever for the item to come or for it to "go missing".


Mine said it was delivered when it wasn't :/


----------

